# No cuts to Australian migration programme says Minister



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's migration programme will be maintained at 190,000 places in 2013 to 2014 to help fill skills shortages and reunite Australian families, it has been announced. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship Brendan O'Connor said that the country's permanent migration programme is about getting a balance between economic and social objectives. 'The government's top priority will [...]

Click to read the full news article: No cuts to Australian migration programme says Minister...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

